# Toyota GT



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Was looking forward to this new Toyota, but very disappointed with looks & performance.
Not for me, not even in *Red*  
http://www.pistonheads.com/news/default ... 2011-11-28
Hoggy.


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Not a fan of that either hoggy, reminds me of the Hyundai coupe


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Not the best is it looks the back end is not to bad but the front is cack


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

Looks like the offspring of a Cayman and RX8

SJ


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

I'll have the Subaru version please 8)


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

Looks like a hyandai coupe :mrgreen:


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Quite a bit of 370Z in that too. :?


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

Oh very 1990's


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

and it looked so promising in the pre-launch shots.

viewtopic.php?f=9&t=243974


----------



## marcelloTTc (Nov 20, 2008)

I like this car,even if I prefer the Subaru version....
And honestly I'll thinking it could will be next car... :roll:

Here a couple of video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=pl ... etOTYfdJJY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8nb17h7j ... re=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMqxnVjc ... r_embedded


----------



## TJS (May 6, 2002)

I much prefer the original .... even if they are now in excess of £150k

http://www.jdclassics.co.uk/car/421


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Isn't it meant to be reminiscent of the 86 (hence GT86) rather than the 68?


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

I like the Subaru better. I especially like the sound of the boxer engine and it'll no doubt tune very well indeed. And, it'll be reliable too!


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

First drive report on Pistonheads:

http://www.pistonheads.com/news/default.asp?storyId=25112

Looks a bit too bland to me, but it sounds like Subaru/Toyota have got the mechanical side just right. Looks like it might be a great car for people who don't just judge a performance car on the 0-60 time.

Pity the BRZ looks almost identical... Would be nice to have an actual choice in looks. Seems like the only choice to make is which dealership you want to buy from.


----------



## marcelloTTc (Nov 20, 2008)

Here the Top Gear drive test report..
_"One of the very best sports cars around today."_ (Ollie Marriage cit.)


----------



## drjam (Apr 7, 2006)

Toyota have a page for it now: http://www.toyota.co.uk/cgi-bin/toyota/bv/frame_start.jsp?id=CC2-GT86-landing

Don't mind the looks in the pics, but to be honest I've seen enough cars look good in pics and crap in real life (and vice versa) that I'm not going to judge until I see it in the metal.

The rest of it sounds great, and I'll certainly be interested in test driving one. 
Glad to see the emphasis on the driving experience rather than the usual arms race of meaningless pub-talk figures.


----------

